# A Spenner.....



## skiprat (Aug 19, 2017)

I haven't been here since this post I made in May. I've lurked, but decided I wouldn't post again until I in some way could properly thank Peter ' Penpal' Hay for his wonderful gift he sent to me. :redface:

Well Peter, my friend , this is what I came up with. Not much I'm afraid, but I think it's pretty unique and really made my old grey matter work overtime to put my idea into reality. 

I have just this minute got it back from the engraver and took the last pic before wrapping it up and sending it on it's way. 

I hope you like it Peter !! :biggrin: 

I call it a Spenner.... a cross between a pen and a spanner..

It is made from 6mm thick stainless steel flat bar, a bit of brass knurled for the 'mech' and two 4mm Allen Grubscrews and of course a parker style refill.
It is actually the correct size for an 8mm nut/bolt...13mm

Some of the progress pics as well. 
No blood making this one....but plenty of blisters.....:biggrin:


----------



## lorbay (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow very nice Skip 
Lin


----------



## skiprat (Aug 19, 2017)

These two pics show the mech in and out. ( before engraving ):wink:


----------



## RKB (Aug 19, 2017)

Get Out!   That is freaking awesome. :biggrin:

Rod


----------



## gtriever (Aug 19, 2017)

Love it! That's definitely unique!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 19, 2017)

Very creative pen done for a fine 'gent'. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr Vic (Aug 19, 2017)

Just wrenched my neck doing a double take. Simply awesome job Skip


----------



## Ambidex (Aug 19, 2017)

WOW


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 19, 2017)

Very cool! Awesome idea! You should make more.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the photos! Great work!


----------



## qquake (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh my gosh, that is beyond amazing! WOW!!!


----------



## SteveG (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey Skip,
Can I order up a full set of "Spenners" in both Metric and SAE sizes? :biggrin:
And try to keep it under $100, although I will understand if it is more.  

Now, to get serious...

This type of project, an ultimate Steampunk perhaps, is one of the many facets of the art of pen making where you excel. From concept to execution, and all the steps in between, performed with excellence. Great job once again!


----------



## philb (Aug 19, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## skiprat (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks for the comments, guys. If Peter likes it as much, then I'll be one happy camper..:biggrin:


----------



## eharri446 (Aug 19, 2017)

If he doesn't I take it off your hands. (lol)


----------



## magpens (Aug 19, 2017)

SteveG said:


> Hey Skip,
> 
> This type of project, an ultimate Steampunk perhaps, is one of the many facets of the art of pen making where you excel. From concept to execution, and all the steps in between, performed with excellence. Great job once again!



Steve said it well !!!!! . Congratulations on the design and execution ..... and ..... presentation !!!!! . Wonderfully unique !!!!!

Now, to get serious...
Skip, I think you should patent that ... otherwise PSI will copy and offer it as a kit ! . And it would sell well !


----------



## Pierre--- (Aug 19, 2017)

You did not mention the spring. But where are the two Allen screws?


----------



## Hubert H (Aug 19, 2017)

WOW!  Talent plus ingenuity produces an amazing piece.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 19, 2017)

One of a kind just like the creator.

Wonderful idea and the finished piece is beyond words.
Very well done Skippy.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 19, 2017)

I see you're still making awesome works of art. Love it!


----------



## TattooedTurner (Aug 19, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 19, 2017)

That's outstanding work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2017)

Pierre--- said:


> You did not mention the spring. But where are the two Allen screws?



Pierre, I'll gladly tell you why two grubscrews, but perhaps you or someone else can figure it out.:biggrin:
Look in the first set of pics....there are two grubscrews, one long and one short.
Although they are in the same threaded hole, they each serve a different purpose.......:wink:

I'll pop back and see who gives the reason...no prizes tho...it's actually a common engineering practice:biggrin:

Thanks again for all the cool comments. Always appreciated:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Aug 20, 2017)

Simply Stunning Skip.



skiprat said:


> Pierre--- said:
> 
> 
> > You did not mention the spring. But where are the two Allen screws?
> ...




I know, you can see one of them..:biggrin:but I won't spoil it for Pierre..


----------



## PenPal (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Skippy knock me over with a feather mate,your as mad as a two bob watch.Up a Gum Tree how to respond,I remain your good friend, cannot wait for the mailman.I will try to load a few pics including one of yours I lightened up showing the map of Wales the burl (Brown Mallee) was cut to.

Sorry mate some mongrel from some obscure place stuffed up my provider so I will reply in two days when I am assured all will be well.

In the meantime awaiting the mail man, what a smashing pen mate.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## papaturner (Aug 20, 2017)

Boy you sure set the goal high for us.........................AWESOME JOB.


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 20, 2017)

Super job!. You knocked this one out of the park.   Darrell


----------



## Rounder (Aug 20, 2017)

Your imagination and then the execution of said imagination are just astounding. True art very well executed. Beautiful.


----------



## eldee (Aug 20, 2017)

This is the kind of thing that results from a combination of great imagination and tremendous skill. Keep 'em coming Skip!


----------



## lorbay (Aug 20, 2017)

The reason is. The short one locks the long one in place in the same hole. So the thumb screw can go back and forth without the long screw moving.  
Lin


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 20, 2017)

You're still king of the pen making mountain!  Miss you.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2017)

Lin, of course you are perfectly correct. :wink:I suspect Silver knew as well :biggrin:

The brass thumb screw travels up and down the long grubscrew. Although the steel/steel grip is slightly more than the brass/steel grip, there could be a tendancy for it to unscrew. As Lin said, the short one simply bears against the long one and holds it in place. 

If/when Peter needs to change the refill, he will remove the short one and back off the long one while holding the thumbscrew. Then the refill along with the thumbscrew comes out. 
I packed in an Allen key and a couple spare grubscrews.....just in case..:biggrin:


----------



## magpens (Aug 20, 2017)

Yup, I knew the functions of the two grubscrews !!!!! :wink: :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2017)

*Brilliant!!!!!*


----------



## Pierre--- (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for the explanation Skip!


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 20, 2017)

A truly fantastic Spenner Skip! The finished product as well as your creativity and execution are always a treat.

Thanks once again for showing us that penturning is an "open ended" craft and there is always something new around the corner!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey Skippy
You have always been and always be my Hero !!!


----------



## stuckinohio (Aug 20, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## lorbay (Aug 20, 2017)

ldb2000 said:


> Hey Skippy
> You have always been and always be my Hero !!!



He may be your hero but do you have one of his pens.  I do 
Lin


----------



## magpens (Aug 20, 2017)

I am jealous, Lin !!!!!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks again for all your kind comments, guys. :biggrin: . Always appreciated:wink:

Hey Butch.....wanna go out on a date??:tongue:


----------



## OZturner (Aug 21, 2017)

Unbelievably Brilliant Steven,
Outstanding Concept and Immaculate Execution.
Most of us are Delighted on the occasions we are able to think Outside the Square, whereas You spend most of your Time Outside the Box. Developing Concepts and Producing Incredible Works of PenArt.
I am Completely Blown Away.
Thank You,
Brian.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 23, 2017)

Sorry to say Lin he don't love me enough :crying: That's ok though my shop is almost ready so I'll just steal another of his ideas and make my own

Ok by me Skippy but if we dance I lead  :tongue:


----------



## skiprat (Aug 23, 2017)

Sod the dance.....I reckon we just cut to the chase.....:tongue:

But just like always....I'll do the leading...:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 23, 2017)

You cheeky monkey .... I hope you'll buy me dinner at the very least :biggrin:


----------



## bmcclellan (Aug 23, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## Katya (Aug 23, 2017)

YOW! That's just amazing! It's always a pleasure to see what you'll come up with.


----------



## MikeL (Aug 24, 2017)

Ingenious and very artistic!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 24, 2017)

Chisel drop! I think I'll just quit now. That is way cool.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks again folks.:wink:


----------

